# Detective Benjamin Marconi



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Detective*
*Benjamin Marconi*
San Antonio Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Sunday, November 20, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 50

*Tour:* 20 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Detective Benjamin Marconi was shot and killed from ambush as he conducted a traffic stop of a vehicle near the intersection of West Nueva Street and Santa Rosa Street.

Detective Marconi was sitting in his patrol car during the stop when an unrelated subject stopped his car behind Detective Marconi's patrol car. The man walked up to the passenger side of Detective Marconi's patrol car and shot Detective Marconi once in the head. The man then leaned into the patrol car and shot Detective Marconi a second time before fleeing.

The subject remains at large.

Detective Marconi served with the San Antonio Police Department for 20 years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Police Chief William McManus
San Antonio Police Department
315 S Santa Rosa Avenue
San Antonio, TX 78207

Phone: (210) 207-7579


----------

